# Phrag Tupac Amaru



## mccallen (Jan 29, 2019)

I haven't seen my pictures online, it's Peruflora's Cirila Alca x kovachii
So 75% kovachii, 25% dalessandroi







this is when it was first opening, next to a couple other kovachii hybrids.
This one has some nice kovachii traits, but also some unfortunate ones: the petals reflex and lighten in color as the flower ages


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2019)

Phrag party! Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## mccallen (Jan 29, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! Where'd you get it from?



This one came from Peruflora I believe, I got it at the Pacific Orchid Expo in San Francisco, maybe around 2015 or so.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 30, 2019)

It's very pretty and it looks quite large.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 30, 2019)

nice collection


----------



## mccallen (Jan 30, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> It's very pretty and it looks quite large.



Yes, it's good size and the inflorescence is really tall as well. 
I have another smaller plant of this grex but that one is not as happy and hasn't bloomed yet :/


----------



## abax (Jan 30, 2019)

Beautiful flowers and a little bit of wonk on the lower edge of the petals is
not uncommon. I love the flower on the far right...lovely color.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice collection! What are the other two? Fritz Schomberg and ?


----------



## mccallen (Feb 1, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> Nice collection! What are the other two? Fritz Schomberg and ?





QF Pink Frill is the other (Eric Young 4N x Eumelia Arias)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2019)

Just curious, how are you getting QF plants?


----------



## mccallen (Feb 1, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Just curious, how are you getting QF plants?



One by one when I can find them, I’ve gotten some at shows and some from Seattle Orchid that was selling them for a while


----------



## blondie (Feb 3, 2019)

Stunning all three, love the depth of colour to them


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2019)

mccallen said:


> One by one when I can find them, I’ve gotten some at shows and some from Seattle Orchid that was selling them for a while



Me so jealous!


----------



## mccallen (Feb 6, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Me so jealous!



I want more, but they're hard to get, unless you make an order of 30+ and...my growing space does not permit that at the moment


----------



## eaborne (Feb 10, 2019)

Pretty!


----------

